# FR: it would be remarkable if everything



## MellowFellow

Bonjour, tout le monde!  j'ai une petite question.

Je voudrais traduire cette phrase:

In fact, it would be remarkable if everything that helps us helped everyone else. (c'est a dire, par coincidence)

Mais, je ne crois pas que ce que j'ai soit correct:

En fait, il serait incroyable si tout ce que nous aidait aussi aidait a tout le monde.

Qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire?

Merci!


----------



## Elmarit

_En fait, ce serait incroyable si tout ce qui nous aidait aidait aussi les autres gens._

Colloquial version, if you need something more formal you should remove one "aidait" and replace "gens" with "personnes".


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

"Il serait remarquable que tout ce qui nous aide aidât les autres."


----------



## MellowFellow

Elmarit said:


> _En fait, ce serait incroyable si tout ce qui nous aidait aidait aussi les autres gens._
> 
> Colloquial version, if you need something more formal you should remove one "aidait" and replace "gens" with "personnes".



So...

En fait, ce serait incroyable si tout ce qui nous aidait aussi les autres personnes.

Don't you need another "aider" in there, of some sort?  Or is that good?  It sounds confusing to me, but that could be my untrained American ear.


----------



## Elmarit

MellowFellow said:


> So...
> 
> En fait, ce serait incroyable si tout ce qui nous aidait aussi les autres personnes.
> 
> Don't you need another "aider" in there, of some sort?  Or is that good?  It sounds confusing to me, but that could be my untrained American ear.



Nah, that's fine.
But for a more formal version take a look at Oluc's post


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

remarkable = remarquable
incredible/unbelievable = incroyable


----------



## MellowFellow

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> remarkable = remarquable
> incredible/unbelievable = incroyable



I think actually incredible/unbelievable is more appropriate for the context of what I'm doing.


----------



## MellowFellow

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> "Il serait remarquable que tout ce qui nous aide aidât les autres."



Vous allez penser que je suis ignorant, mais je n'ai jamais vu cette conjugaison, "aidât"!  Je suis un peu preoccupe que peut-etre c'est trop formel pour ce que je fais...

Que pensez-vous?


----------



## hotpocket

En effet, il serait remarquable / cela m'étonnerait si tout ce qui nous aide aidait à toute autre personne...

aidât is the passé simple...like the preterite in spanish...a literary passé (non) composé...just one verb

or so I think...set me straight Elmarit!


----------



## Elmarit

I'd like to, but first tell us more about the context!


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

MellowFellow said:


> Vous allez penser que je suis ignorant, mais je n'ai jamais vu cette conjugaison, "aidât"!  Je suis un peu preoccupe que peut-etre c'est trop formel pour ce que je fais...
> 
> Que pensez-vous?



Je comprends votre émoi, MellowFellow, étant donné qu'il s'agit du très peu utilisé subjonctif imparfait qui semblait tout à fait indiqué ici, pour une rare fois ...  Autrement, on utilise l'indicatif imparfait "aidait", certainement en parlant !


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

hotpocket said:


> aidât is the passé simple...like the preterite in spanish...a literary passé (non) composé...just one verb



"aidât" is the imperfect subjunctive which, unlike its Spanish equivalent, is used solely in literature and very rarely in spoken French.


----------



## hotpocket

merci pour votre réponse Oluc...


----------



## itka

My advice is to avoid the "imparfait du subjonctif" which gives to your sentence a pretentious flavour !

My attempt :
"Ce serait bien extraordinaire que tout ce qui nous aide puisse aider aussi les autres".


----------



## MellowFellow

Merci à tout le monde pour vos réponses!  Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé!


----------

